# Goat Toys



## tressa27884 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm wondering what you put in your goat pens for them to play with...

Thanks.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

tressa27884 said:
			
		

> I'm wondering what you put in your goat pens for them to play with...
> 
> Thanks.


This website was mentioned here a couple times.  I highly recommend it to those who want to learn about goats.  Its the Dairy Goat Journal

Some suggestions in the article.



> Many playground objects can be obtained free of charge just by asking. Some additional ideas include:
> 
> Wood electrical spools: Electrical wire for cable or telephone companies are supplied on varying sizes of wooden spools. The larger spools are approximately three feet in diameter and approximately two feet or more in height. The spools are great for climbing on as well as for laying on. Companies that use these spools are usually more than willing to give them to anyone who asks.
> 
> ...


Here's the rest of the article they have for "Goat Toys".  

http://www.dairygoatjournal.com/issues/84/84-3/Danielle_Westvang.html


Hope this helps.  Keeping your goats mentally stimulated keeps goats happy.  IMHO, that could be said  for any animal.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11093


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=96482#p96482


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 23, 2011)

NEVER use a round bale standing up as a goat toy.  My landlord did that and one day couldn't find a goat.  Weeks later he found the goat under the bale.  It had fallen over on top of the goat.


----------



## tressa27884 (Oct 23, 2011)

I had seen the article in the goat journal, but I was wondering what people here had found that worked well.  I love this site for the creativity of it's members - and as I'm starting to think goat pasture I wanted to start thinking enrichment ideas as well.  I want happy goats .

Tressa


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 24, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> NEVER use a round bale standing up as a goat toy.  My landlord did that and one day couldn't find a goat.  Weeks later he found the goat under the bale.  It had fallen over on top of the goat.


That's awful!  How on earth did the round bale fall over? I feed mine like that and I didn't think it would be possible for it to fall and my goats do love jumping up on it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 24, 2011)

your round hay bales should be stacked up so they don't eat out from under them and fall on your smaller livestock, such as goat or sheep. 5 or 6 t-posts steaked in around the bale can reallly help with this.


----------



## tressa27884 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for doing this.  Somebody sent me links to some goat play pictures from other byh posts and I can't find it?  If you can find it, will you please re-send it to me.  So frustrating.  Sorry

Tressa


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 25, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how it fell. I think it was a terrain issue.  The bale was on a round bale feeder.   But it was pretty awful for the landlord.  They stopped using round bales after that.


----------



## peachick (Oct 25, 2011)

thats really upsetting about finding the goat under the round bale...  will keep that in mind if I ever use them.

on a more light hearted note  TOYS!!
I use the red Folgers plastic coffee cans for my grain scoops.  I took 2 of them.  drilled about 8-10 holes in them....  drill bit was about the size of my pinky... then  I put about a cup of grain inside them, secure the lid, and let the goats roll it around the ground, as the grain dribbles out the holes ....keeps them quite busy!


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 25, 2011)

peachick said:
			
		

> thats really upsetting about finding the goat under the round bale...  will keep that in mind if I ever use them.
> 
> on a more light hearted note  TOYS!!
> I use the red Folgers plastic coffee cans for my grain scoops.  I took 2 of them.  drilled about 8-10 holes in them....  drill bit was about the size of my pinky... then  I put about a cup of grain inside them, secure the lid, and let the goats roll it around the ground, as the grain dribbles out the holes ....keeps them quite busy!


I love the idea.   Sort of a Kong ball for goats.   We had one of those giant exercise balls once and the kid goats used to head butt it across the field  back and forth for HOURS until it popped.  I wish I could have gotten one made out of tire rubber.


----------

